# guitar price cheaper depending on your city?



## opentuner (Nov 28, 2009)

I am shopping for a new or second hand guitar and have noticed that prices are lower in Toronto. For example, I priced a Taylor 510CE at Twelfth Fret in Toronto and it is lower than the prices I have seen here in Montreal. Have you noticed this? I will probably choose a Taylor, although I would like to try Collings and will have to travel outside of Montreal to find one.

My question: Is it worth travelling to Toronto or the US to get a better deal?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I guess that really depends on the deal you'd be getting. I'd have no problem driving from Ottawa to Syracuse or even Chicago if I was grabbing a smokin deal or that ONE axe I have to have....

When I bought my Marshall plexi off of Alain I drove an 8 hour round trip to get it off of him......was worth it.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I have probably bought 75% of my gear in the US. i just find it much cheaper.
either when i am o trips to LA or NY, or have it shipped to a US address just over the border and then go pick it up.
Generally only have to pay GST when i bring it back across, and it is usually much cheaper - especially as we are so close to par now.
Anything online in Canada, I generally check prices against musiciansfriend or wwbw


----------



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been checking with dealers in the US and have recently quoted some of their prices at Canadian shops. Some places will match, others will not. Either way, I'd give it a try. if the dealer in Montreal knows you are ready to buy but are willing to walk out the door to get a better price in Toronto, I have a feeling they may be willing to budge. All depends on who you are dealing with.


----------



## zeebee (Nov 2, 2008)

I live in Wpg and last week purchased a guitar from 12th fret in Toronto...much better selection, price and great to deal with. Even with the air freight cost, no PST was paid so it was a good deal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

If online purchasing doesn't scare you, and www.axemusic.com or any other guitar shop in Alberta carries the guitar you like it is worth it. Only 5% GST no Provincial tax and shipping is free.

They have a guitar I am consider buying that is 299.99 plus 15 in taxes total $315. Shops close to my home Hamilton, ON want $340, $320 plus taxes for the same guitar.

I might just have to buy online to save the cash.


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

There's good advice in this thread. Firstly 12fret are one of the best - I've bought from them and spoke directly to the owner (Grant) on a few occasions and they know they're stuff and are willing to make deals. You're always gonna save on PST when you buy outside your province - so if the shipping is included that certainly cuts the price down. Axe seem pretty good too. Avoid LA music like the plague - they're awful. 
Lastly, as aforementioned, guitar buying involves a lot of haggling (unless you don't bother and don't mind paying more). Almost any major guitar seller will make deals in order to get the business (and keep you coming back). I've played Montreal stores against each other more times than I can recall - to great success. Just say "well they're willing to go this low..." and let them respond. If they don't match or better it say thanks and start walking towards the door... watch what happens then


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

There are differences between cities. Being used to Montreal prices, I find prices at *all* Quebec City music stores inflated, for example. A couple of times a year I will check out the Ottawa stores and the prices are usually similar to those in Montreal (sometimes a little higher). But Ottawa does have quite a few stores that I like. Lauzon is a Collings dealer. And I bought my Gibson acoustic at Long and McQuade.

For Montreal, both Italmelodie and Steve's will usually price match the US online vendors like Sweetwater and Music123. When I bought my Les Paul, the price at Italmelodie was *less* than that of major US chains or online vendors.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Its simple, competition and volume. If you're in a city with three Taylor dealers who move 60 % of Canadian stock expect to get a better price than you would in small town X that has one dealer who moves less than 1% of Canadian stock.


----------



## Frederico (Oct 6, 2009)

I found the best place is not popular US online dealers. I know a few boutique shops in US that consistently beat online dealers and offer additional 10-15% discount from list price than the large online dealers do. For instance, a Taylor 814ce list $4,058, online dealer $2999, boutigue shop $2495 \(all US). A large Canadian chain store $3300 Cdn. These boutique shops are very reliable and are favourite dealers of certain guitar fourm. I have bought from them with extreme satisfaction.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Like Zee Bee, I'm from Winnipeg. If you are looking for something other than a Fender, Gibson, Martin, Taylor . . . its pretty hit and miss.
I'll buy from just about anywhere, if they have the guitar that I am looking for. I just picked up an Albert Lee from La Music -- I had heard terrible things about them, but, a complete lack of communication aside, I got a great deal and they shipped very quickly.
Twelfth Fret is usually my first stop. They seem to have set the gold standard for guitar shops in Canada, in my opinion. That said, great deals can be found in the most unlikely places. I picked up a great deal on a Larrivee 03 at EM Shorts in Wichita, Kansas. They had some very unusual gear.


----------

